# Tera - Meinungen u. Testaccount



## Murphy (16. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen.

Undzwar wollte ich mal fragen, ob es möglich ist einen Testaccount für Tera zu erstellen?
Was habt Ihr für Erfahrungen mit dem Spiel gemacht?


----------

